# Obamas daughter twerking and showing her azz



## Mortimer

President Obama’s Daughter Malia Twerks & Shows Her Azz At Lollapalooza! | New Video


----------



## Kat




----------



## yiostheoy

Mortimer said:


> President Obama’s Daughter Malia Twerks & Shows Her Azz At Lollapalooza! | New Video


Don't be an asshole Mortimer .

Keep your Gypsy ass out of US politics.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Great Parenting there by barak and the tranny


----------



## Mortimer

yiostheoy said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama’s Daughter Malia Twerks & Shows Her Azz At Lollapalooza! | New Video
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be an asshole Mortimer .
> 
> Keep your Gypsy ass out of US politics.
Click to expand...


Im not an asshole.


----------



## Asclepias

Thats what 8 years of Secret Service following around will do to you.  Poor girl had to let loose sometimes even it was only for a second or two.


----------



## Asclepias

StLucieBengal said:


> Great Parenting there by barak and the tranny


White people must be terrible parents following that logic. White girls do way more than that at the age of 15.


----------



## Mortimer

Im not an asshole i didnt want to make fun of POTUS, i think his daughter is hot


----------



## Gracie

Mortimer said:


> President Obama’s Daughter Malia Twerks & Shows Her Azz At Lollapalooza! | New Video


So what is the purpose of this thread? You just post a link and no comment? Do you think she is showing her ass? Being bad for just having fun like girls do? 

And what's the deal with you posting your own pics in every post as your sigline? Are you showing your ass too?


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Im not an asshole i didnt want to make fun of POTUS, i think his daughter is hot


Obviously you were attempting to do something.  The problem is she wasnt showing her ass. She was showing her shorts. Yes she is going to be smoking hot in few years but right now she is still a baby.


----------



## Mortimer

Gracie said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama’s Daughter Malia Twerks & Shows Her Azz At Lollapalooza! | New Video
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the purpose of this thread? You just post a link and no comment? Do you think she is showing her ass? Being bad for just having fun like girls do?
> 
> And what's the deal with you posting your own pics in every post as your sigline? Are you showing your ass too?
Click to expand...


Yeah i didnt comment, i wanted to say she is hot thats all


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not an asshole i didnt want to make fun of POTUS, i think his daughter is hot
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you were attempting to do something.  The problem is she wasnt showing her ass. She was showing her shorts.
Click to expand...


well the headline is not my own invention but it is from the link i copied, i just wanted to say she is hot, but i didnt comment true


----------



## StLucieBengal

Asclepias said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Parenting there by barak and the tranny
> 
> 
> 
> White people must be terrible parents following that logic. White girls do way more than that at the age of 15.
Click to expand...


The obama's aren't the only bad parents.    Just the only one put on display in this thread.      

I can say without a doubt that my girls will not be acting this way.


----------



## Asclepias

StLucieBengal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Parenting there by barak and the tranny
> 
> 
> 
> White people must be terrible parents following that logic. White girls do way more than that at the age of 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The obama's aren't the only bad parents.    Just the only one put on display in this thread.
> 
> I can say without a doubt that my girls will not be acting this way.
Click to expand...



Are you white?  If so you dont have much choice in the matter.


----------



## S.J.

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not an asshole i didnt want to make fun of POTUS, i think his daughter is hot
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you were attempting to do something.  The problem is she wasnt showing her ass. She was showing her shorts. Yes she is going to be smoking hot in few years but right now she is still a baby.
Click to expand...

She'll never be hot.  She's a fucking dog.  Just your type.


----------



## Asclepias

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not an asshole i didnt want to make fun of POTUS, i think his daughter is hot
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you were attempting to do something.  The problem is she wasnt showing her ass. She was showing her shorts. Yes she is going to be smoking hot in few years but right now she is still a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She'll never be hot.  She's a fucking dog.  Just your type.
Click to expand...

Dont worry. I know she is light years out of your league. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes she actually would be just my type in a few more years with the little girl awkwardness gone.


----------



## Gracie

Malia is not ugly! Dayum. Get some specs! The younger one..Sasha...not so much. She looks too much like her mama.


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile..I think I will turn off siglines.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Gracie said:


> Malia is not ugly! Dayum. Get some specs! The younger one..Sasha...not so much. She looks too much like her mama.



Yeah her mom is hideous.   I forget which kid is which.....    I just know their parents are idiots.


----------



## S.J.

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not an asshole i didnt want to make fun of POTUS, i think his daughter is hot
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you were attempting to do something.  The problem is she wasnt showing her ass. She was showing her shorts. Yes she is going to be smoking hot in few years but right now she is still a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She'll never be hot.  She's a fucking dog.  Just your type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry. I know she is light years out of your league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes she actually would be just my type in a few more years with the little girl awkwardness gone.*
Click to expand...

You'd take anything you could get.


----------



## Gracie

I get them mixed up too.

Google:







Malia on your left. Sasha on your right. Actually, BOTH have grown up to be quite pretty. Especially Sasha. Then again, I don't really bust butt to pay much attention to either one except when their dad was elected. 8 years has done some major changes just like any young girl or boy.
Kids should be left out of the ire and angst. Both are lovely. And Sasha no longer looks like her mama. Thankfully.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fat guy flexes and looks like an idiot on USMB


----------



## The Great Goose

Kat said:


>


awesome boots kat


----------



## The Great Goose

Gracie said:


> I get them mixed up too.
> 
> Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malia on your left. Sasha on your right. Actually, BOTH have grown up to be quite pretty. Especially Sasha. Then again, I don't really bust butt to pay much attention to either one except when their dad was elected. 8 years has done some major changes just like any young girl or boy.
> Kids should be left out of the ire and angst. Both are lovely. And Sasha no longer looks like her mama. Thankfully.


i thought that about Sasha too.


----------



## The Great Goose

StLucieBengal said:


> Great Parenting there by barak and the tranny


they must have used the tranny's  semen for at least one of them, given the resemblance.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Trump's daughter is very pretty.


----------



## Asclepias

Comrade Johnson said:


> Trump's daughter is very pretty.


Drumpf molested her because of that too.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

It seems that not every one in the US likes Mr Trump....


----------

